# Breeding an Albino



## gemalouise (Oct 29, 2007)

is it true that albino's are infertile as i am wanting to breed my rats he is one year old male dumbo

Thank you


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

No they are not infertile to my knowledge. When I was little, I had an albino male and a hooded female mate and it produced a mixed litter of albino and hooded.

I should also add that you don't want to breed unless you are sure you can find all the babies good homes. If you sell to pet store they are liable to sell as feeders.


----------



## Smilearegood4you (Mar 25, 2008)

Most petstores dont sell dumbo's as feeders just the standard. I know my petstore doesnt. But no albino rats are not infertile.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No, they are not infertile.

Why are you breeding your rats?


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

A responsible breeder wouldn't give their babies to a pet store anyway because they do not screen who buy's the rats.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

There are loads of ratties needing homes if you really want more babies.


----------



## gemalouise (Oct 29, 2007)

i have looked every were for different kinds of rats and cant find any but dumbo and is it bad to breed my rats i know the babys will go to a good home when they are old enough


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

If you know that the babies will go to good homes when they're older, and both your male and female are perfectly healthy, I see no reason to not breed them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

gemalouise said:


> i have looked every were for different kinds of rats and cant find any but dumbo and is it bad to breed my rats i know the babys will go to a good home when they are old enough


Nothing but dumbo? Then I assume what you have are dumbo?

All you'll get out of that is dumbo, you may as well find more rats in humane societies or rescues instead.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

BowlTipper said:


> If you know that the babies will go to good homes when they're older, and both your male and female are perfectly healthy, I see no reason to not breed them.


You can't know what's in a petstore rat's genetics, though... they may be healthy and the babes may all die...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

BowlTipper said:


> If you know that the babies will go to good homes when they're older, and both your male and female are perfectly healthy, I see no reason to not breed them.


There's LOTS of reasons why not to. Many many more than there are to go ahead with such a decision. Take a look at the "Care for accidental litters" if you need convincing. There are several good sticky topics, and one of our members recently experienced an oops litter where every single baby died within three days. 

Lots of reasons why not to breed. Lots.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I believe it's said somewhere on our forum to NOT discuss intentional breeding here...so let's not, as it always ends badly.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Vixie. So all I'm going to say is that there are 2 posts in the accidental litters section that you should really read, to give you a good idea of what can happen when you breed petstore rats. First read the stickies in that section, then read the 2 posts called "help...i'm panicking!!!" and then there is another one posted the day before that one was, i think, and they're both by the same person.


----------



## gemalouise (Oct 29, 2007)

ok well i will read those things and thanks for all your help


----------

